# Short article of Stanford researchers study parental behaviour



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

https://news.stanford.edu/2019/11/21/motherly-poison-frogs-shed-light-maternal-brain/


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

There are very few things cooler than convergent evolution, especially when it is something as complex as parental care.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Very, very cool. Why the aversion to scientific names? let's just call a sylvatica a sylvatica. Really sweet picture of a morphing tad!
The only other question I have (the first being why the common names), is the assertion that the eggs confer toxins to the tadpoles. It could certainly be correct, but it sounds more like a strong correlation than causation. Do we know that other toxic frog species' tadpoles are toxin free? Sounds like a ***** in the armor if tads are emerging without their main defense- even a small amount of it. There's more than one way they could come to be "armed".
But that wasn't really the point of the study- the parental behaviour is something only some of us on this board have seen, and it is a marvel! We're also just seeing it in captivity, and that is not the same as in the wild. What a research job that must have been!


----------

